# Die Geheimdienste und die Internet-Überwachung: Das "Schlapphut-Bit"



## Newsfeed (1 April 2009)

Die Wirtschaftskrise trifft die Industrienationen schwer. Ein gigantischer Kostenblock ist die Überwachung des Internet; um zu sparen, greifen Geheimdienste auf Techniken zurück, die bereits in der Frühzeit des Internet standardisiert wurden.

Weiterlesen...


----------



## Gast.am.2.April (2 April 2009)

*weitere "Schlapphut-Bit" Fundstellen...*

Lost Schlapphut-Bits... - KaaLUG Foren


----------

